# Advice needed - Mini iStick



## Wdnsdy (28/4/15)

I have decided to buy a Mini iStick and can't decide which clearomizer to buy with it. Any advice will be appreciated


----------



## Viper_SA (28/4/15)

Aspire Nautilus Mini.... Some issues with dud coils on occasion, but still my driving rig. Little enough vapor to still see the road, but enough to keep me satisfied.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wdnsdy (28/4/15)

Will the size be ok? The mini is tiny!


----------



## Viper_SA (28/4/15)

It's pretty small, but carries 2ml juice. I found it a very comfortable size compared to the Twisp-a-like clearos.


----------



## sneakydino (28/4/15)

Definitely go with the Nautilus.. i was also a bit undecided when i thought of the size..but it's not too bulky and was thankful for choosing it ever since.


----------



## Wdnsdy (28/4/15)

@Viper_SA I actually meant the Mini istick is tiny. It's the 10w.


----------



## ET (28/4/15)

Can you actually do anything with 10 watts?


----------



## Wdnsdy (28/4/15)

I just don't want something that's going to be too big, the istick is 21 mm * 32.5mm * 52mm.


----------



## Viper_SA (28/4/15)

Wdnsdy said:


> @Viper_SA I actually meant the Mini istick is tiny. It's the 10w.



I run my Nautilus mini on a D16 eleaf, which is also 10W and it works for me for driving and more discreet vaping


----------



## Wdnsdy (28/4/15)

Where did you get your D16 from? I was about to order it from Vape Club this morning but it's sold out... which is why I decided on the istick.


----------



## Viper_SA (28/4/15)

Got mine from Vapeclub as well. Might I suggest the istick 30W? Will last a lot longer usage wise, is shorter than the D16 and gives you the ability to go sub-ohm in future if you wish. I originally bought my Nautilus mini with a 30W istick and it is a great mod.


----------



## Wdnsdy (28/4/15)

I think I will eventually end up with a 30 or 50 even, but im just starting my journey. I like the size of the 10. Sub-ohm... i dont know much about that! Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Viper_SA (28/4/15)

http://ecigssa.co.za/data/attachments/23/23882-b7679969288c27cfa66aa3708da4ae4e.jpg

The best comparison for size I can find right now. Not that big at all


----------



## Wdnsdy (28/4/15)

Which istick is that?


----------



## Viper_SA (28/4/15)

30W. Basically the same size as the 20W, but they fixed the overhang issue with 22mm attys with that little lip on the front.


----------



## Viper_SA (28/4/15)

If you have your heart set on a D16, look here @LandyMan 

http://www.vapescape.co.za/shop/VV-VW-Mods


----------



## Wdnsdy (28/4/15)

Maybe I should just go for the 30w and get it over with! Will the nautilus mini be ok or should I rather go for a subtank mini?


----------



## Viper_SA (28/4/15)

You won't regret the 30W. The subtank mini might be a bit much after coming off cigs. Lots of airflow and not really set up for mouth to lung hits in my experience. More suited to lung hits. As a starter kit I would rather get the Nautilus mini. But that's just my opinion.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wdnsdy (28/4/15)

Viper_SA said:


> If you have your heart set on a D16, look here @LandyMan
> 
> http://www.vapescape.co.za/shop/VV-VW-Mods



You think the D16 is a better idea than the Mini?


----------



## Viper_SA (28/4/15)

Let me take a picture of the Nautilus on both batteries and post it. You will see what I mean then.


----------



## Viper_SA (28/4/15)

Should give you a better idea of size.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Wdnsdy (28/4/15)

I think it looks much better on the 30W. The D16 is quite long... think I'm going to give that one a skip. Thanks so much for all the help. Much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (28/4/15)

Wdnsdy said:


> I think it looks much better on the 30W. The D16 is quite long... think I'm going to give that one a skip. Thanks so much for all the help. Much appreciated!



Pleasure to help out. Enjoy the vape mail

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WillieRoux (29/4/15)

Plus the 30 watt istick is 2200 mah....500 mah more than the D16

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## jackass (29/4/15)

Viper_SA said:


> View attachment 26157
> View attachment 26158
> 
> 
> Should give you a better idea of size.


O crap I was trying to say helpful and somehow hit dislike shit how do I fix it.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## jackass (29/4/15)

OK fixed it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

